# 2009 New England Fall Rally



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

I thought we would try a little later date for the fall rally. I am looking at Danforth Bay in Freedom, NH for the weekend of October 23 - 25. The Chocorua Circle area is available. These are full hookup sites, close together and should make a good rally location. The A sites in the center are pull through and the B sites around the edge are back in. I think we should book B-10 trough B-16 along with A-6 through A-16 depending on how many people can make it.

I am waiting on information on the group rates, but as I understand them, we get a 10% discount if we have more than 10 campers, but I would have to make all of the reservations and pay for all of the sites and the deposit. I have no problem doing this, but of course I only accept cash and checks. ;-)

Let me know who is interested and what your preference is on the group rate or not.

Jim


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Stacey and I would be interested depending on how the summer plays out or rains us out as the case may be!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I would think we could go. We haven't been out much this year.

John


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Would be interested in a fall rally, but those dates wouldn't work for us unfortunately.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Those dates work perfect for us. Count us in!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Count us in







- group rate or not. Please let us know if we make the reservation and pay you, them, or whatever. Any thoughts on costumes for Halloween?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

NOOOOO!!!!!!

I am in an Outage at the Plant for the Month of October! I'll Miss it!! Ahhhh!!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Talked to Tina and she is considering going with Brandon. Brandon may bring a Friend. She has wanted to take the Rolling Suite on her own for a while anyway. I will make sure she's all set with a couple of changes with the new hitch we have and she'll be all set.

So I guess you can count Supermom in on this one any way. If i have a day off in my schedule during the Outage that coincides with the rally i will definitely stop up and say hello. It will be great as always to see the New England Outbackers!!

Eric


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

Ok folks, here is the scoop on the group rate.

I will need to put in a $100.00 ($10.00 per site for a minimum of 10 sites) non-refundable deposit by this Saturday August 8th. We would need a confirmed number of sites by September 12 and an additional deposit of $39.00 per site by September 26th.

Knowing how our group works, this doesn't really sound very feasible.

Unless ten of you feel like confirming by the end of this week, I will cancel the group booking and we can just book separately and request sites adjacent and/or close to each other as I discussed in the original post.

Let me know what you want me to do.

Jim


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

Ember, we would love to see you guys again, hopefully the rain will slow down and you can make it.

Joonbee, sorry the dates won't work for you. Hopefully next time.

JohnP, Calvin&Hobbes, Wolfie and Supermom can't wait to see everyone again.

Eric, if a day off coincides with the rally, come on up. And don't worry about Tina; I'm sure she'll do fine, but if she does need any help all she has to do is ask.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Doft said:


> Ember, we would love to see you guys again, hopefully the rain will slow down and you can make it.
> 
> Joonbee, sorry the dates won't work for you. Hopefully next time.
> 
> ...


No worries. Will miss meeting new freinds, but we are getting our fix of New England. In Bar Harbor right now on our 8th of 10 day trip. Going back to work the weekend and back to NH for 10 days. Don't feel bad for us. We keep an eye on all things new england that are posted.

Enjoy.


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

We can probably make this. we have a few uncertainties this fall, but will plan on attending. Danforth is one of our favorites, Nice choice Jim.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We are in.

DAN


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

Ok,

Everyone needs to call and book thier own reservations and technically there is no group. 
I booked our site today and I'll start the list. I am coming in on Thursday and the family will follow on Friday. To recap lets try for sites B-10 through B-16 and A-6 through A-16. This will put us all on the south end of the Chocorua Loop (see map).

1. Doft B-13 10/22 - 10/25/2009
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Jim


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Bummer, we'll have to pass on this one. Rick doesn't have any more time off and it would be a long drive for a quick weekend.







Hope you all have fun, hope to be able to join you in the Spring!


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

anne72 said:


> Bummer, we'll have to pass on this one. Rick doesn't have any more time off and it would be a long drive for a quick weekend. Hope you all have fun, hope to be able to join you in the Spring!


Sorry to hear that, but we understand. We'll miss you and your family.

So it sounds like you are volunteering for another Spring Rally @ Charlie Brown?









Jim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK!!! We're booked and extending the stay a few days!! YIPPPPEEEEE!!!!

1. Doft B-13 10/22 - 10/25/2009
2. Wolfwood B-10 10/23 - 10/28
3.
4.
5.
6.

Now - how 'bout the rest of you??


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

WOW this is turning out to be a quiet rally HELLO where is everyone.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp said:


> WOW this is turning out to be a quiet rally HELLO where is everyone.
> 
> John


So...uh...which site are YOU in, John???


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The S.O.B. site


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

johnp said:


> WOW this is turning out to be a quiet rally HELLO where is everyone.
> 
> John


Currently we are on the sidelines. Tom-Tom tells us it will be a 6 hour drive for us, tough for a couple days. We are considering taking the kids out of school for one day (shame on us) to extend the trip. However, we need to see a few more people step up before we can commit to this.

DAN


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Hello fellow Outbackers, We are still hoping we can make this, I have to wait to see how some work stuff pans out. The exam for captain and deputy chief is on Oct. 3rd, our current deputy was promted, so now there is a slot open, I guess timing is everything.... If I pass the exam, the assesment center could be around the rally time.

Jim, just didn't want you to think we forgot.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> Talked to Tina and she is considering going with Brandon. Brandon may bring a Friend. She has wanted to take the Rolling Suite on her own for a while anyway. I will make sure she's all set with a couple of changes with the new hitch we have and she'll be all set.
> 
> So I guess you can count Supermom in on this one any way. If i have a day off in my schedule during the Outage that coincides with the rally i will definitely stop up and say hello. It will be great as always to see the New England Outbackers!!
> 
> Eric


 My DW and DS still planning on this. need to get her up to speed on the hitch. had her drive last two runs and she did great will tell her to post, contact you soon. Eric


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

Sounds like we have 3 for sure with 5 or 6 maybe?

Starting to sound like a rally!

Jim


----------



## supermom (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Jim,

Well even though Outbacker Man cannot make the ralley in October, Supermom and Son would love to be included! I have just learned how to hookup the camper and do all of the technical stuff necessary to be "on our own". I have one request, I need a really easy site to pull in and out of since I have only towed the camper once, one way on a trip to Freeport, Me and need plenty of room so as not to hit anyone elses rig.









Please let me know the details, money needed, goodies to bring when you have the information.

Looking forward to getting together with people we already "hang with" and those we have yet to meet.

Thanks for arranging this.

Until later......

Tina and Brandon Gregg


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That's great, Tina!! Good for you! As for the backing in part - not to worry - you'll be among friends and any of us will be more than happy to help you out if needed!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Still planning on coming, but watching how things playout with our work and weather.


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

Tina,

As Judi said, there will be plenty of help for backing in and setting up, if needed. The B sites around the outside of Chocorua Loop are back-in, but the A sites in the middle are pull through. A-9 through A-12 are located directly across the road from our site and Wolfie's. Not sure if they can handle the length of your rig, but Danforth Bay can help you with that when you call for reservations. We did not have enough folks for a group discount, so everyone is just making there own reservations and picking sites close together.

Ember,

hopefully weather and work will sort out for you guys. It would be great to see you again.

Jim


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

Is this rally still happening? We have made reservations for Oct 23-25. It's actually an open weekend for us ... strange but true! However, we are not booked in the B loop with the rally. I think we're in the A loop. Still ... not far from you guys.

Lisa & Steve (dmbcfd)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BirdLadyLisa said:


> Is this rally still happening? We have made reservations for Oct 23-25. It's actually an open weekend for us ... strange but true! However, we are not booked in the B loop with the rally. I think we're in the A loop. Still ... not far from you guys.
> 
> Lisa & Steve (dmbcfd)


YAHOO!!!! ...and, YES, it's still happening!! At least, WE'LL be there. We'll actually be there for most of the week following, too (presuming our axles are fixed by then)

Bringing the Sheep? How 'bout the rabbit?


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

No sheep, but definitely the bunny!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BirdLadyLisa said:


> No sheep, but definitely the bunny!


Seeker *LOVES* bunnies


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

BirdLadyLisa said:


> Is this rally still happening? We have made reservations for Oct 23-25. It's actually an open weekend for us ... strange but true! However, we are not booked in the B loop with the rally. I think we're in the A loop. Still ... not far from you guys.
> 
> Lisa & Steve (dmbcfd)


We are still thinking about coming, but we will have to wait and see how it all pans out. A pretty long drive for us so we need good weather and a few more fence huggers to commit!!

DAN


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

I really really really want to attend a rally!! would love to meet some new like-minded people and make some new friends, however, my brand new freshman daughter decided she wanted to do crew, and we have a regatta that weekend
grrrr

have a fun time and take lotsa pics!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

amyk said:


> I really really really want to attend a rally!! would love to meet some new like-minded people and make some new friends, however, my brand new freshman daughter decided she wanted to do crew, and we have a regatta that weekend
> grrrr
> 
> have a fun time and take lotsa pics!!


 We normally do a Spring and Fall Rally up here in the Northern quarter of North America!! If you miss the fall one you can guarrantee there will be a bunch of us itching to get back out in the Spring! Keep an eye out!!

I have not met _anyone_ that did not have a great time at a rally.


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Doft said:


> Bummer, we'll have to pass on this one. Rick doesn't have any more time off and it would be a long drive for a quick weekend. Hope you all have fun, hope to be able to join you in the Spring!


Sorry to hear that, but we understand. We'll miss you and your family.

So it sounds like you are volunteering for another Spring Rally @ Charlie Brown?









Jim
[/quote]

I'd do another rally at Charlie Brown, that was a great place for one! Found another one in Northern MA this past weekend, Country Aire Campground. They have a nice safari field for rallies!


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

Well it is almost rally time!

The fall foliage is expected to be almost at peak by the rally weekend. I was camping in the White Mountains last week and it seemed that the leaves were charging every hour.

I've been scarce the past few weeks with work. And yes even the camping last week was work related. 

I'm not sure who has booked and who is still on the fence. If the folks who have booked would update the list, maybe it will help those on the fence decide to join us.

1. Doft B-13 10/22 - 10/25/2009
2. Wolfwood B-10 10/23 - 10/28
3.
4.
5.
6.

If anyone has any questions, let me know.

Anne, another rally at Charlie Brown would be great! That plus Acadia could make for a busy rally year in New England next year!

Jim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Tried a few times but NH late Oct is not in the cards for my wife so Columbus Day at Normandy will likely be the last New England trip of the year.

John


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doft said:


> Well it is almost rally time!
> 
> The fall foliage is expected to be almost at peak by the rally weekend. I was camping in the White Mountains last week and it seemed that the leaves were charging every hour.
> 
> ...


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> Well it is almost rally time!
> 
> The fall foliage is expected to be almost at peak by the rally weekend. I was camping in the White Mountains last week and it seemed that the leaves were charging every hour.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

List update. See you at Danforth Bay this year, and Acadia sounds good for next summer.

Steve


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

All Right!!!

Four confirmed and several more to go!

Peak fall colors, beautiful mountains and fellow outbackers, what more could you ask for! (hint hint for those of you on the fence!)

Jim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doft said:


> All Right!!!
> 
> Four confirmed and several more to go!
> 
> ...


 I am insanely jealous! Maybe some haven't been up north this late in the season. The fire is warmer the air is crisp, there is good color and best of all no traffic! I will still be well into my 12 hour shift at the plant by the time gets here for the rally. But Tina and Brandon, Tasha the Camp Dog and tobey too are going and looking forward to it. (I am nervous about my rig!)

Any way, come on people jump on it! You'll be glad you did!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> ..... But Tina and Brandon, Tasha the Camp Dog and tobey too are going and looking forward to it. *(I am nervous about my rig!)*


Not to worry, Eric. We'll keep an eye on it ...:





















:whistling

What color did you say you liked?


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

Anyone interested in a Saturday night or Sunday monring potluck?

Jim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doft said:


> Anyone interested in a Saturday night or Sunday monring potluck?
> 
> Jim


We're game. With so few coming, maybe we should just do a Sunday brunch potluck. Kath & I are staying for a few more days so we'll volunteer our site so the rest of you won't have the clean-up at your sites. Pancakes, bacon/sausage, grilled potatoes, OJ, coffee ..... We've got the paper plates & cups, too.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Remember to take pics! Have fun!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> ..... But Tina and Brandon, Tasha the Camp Dog and tobey too are going and looking forward to it. *(I am nervous about my rig!)*


Not to worry, Eric. We'll keep an eye on it ...:





















:whistling

What color did you say you liked?
[/quote]

Navy Blue! Of Course!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

to say that Stacey, Seamus and I can't make it for the rally next weekend!! We have been looking forward to it, BUT it's just not in the cards for this fall!! Maybe we'll see you in the spring!! PLEASE take pics!! 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

Ember,

We'll miss you guys. Hopefully you can make it next time.

Wolfie!

Sunday Brunch it is. We'll bring Sauagse and Cheese balls!

Jim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doft - Sausage and Cheese balls
Wolfwood - Grilled potatoes and onions/plates and cups

next?


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I've spoken with Judi, and she and Kathy are going to bring some of my Mum Foster's Applesauce as well. 
Thanks Judi and Kathy for being my delivery team!!


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

Ember,

Yum!!! Can't wait to try some.

Jim


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

We'll pitch in for the brunch potluck. I have a portable camp stove size griddle which I use almost exclusively for breakfast. We'll bring bacon and english muffins, peanut butter, and jelly. For the muffins, not the bacon.

Steve


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

What, no peanut butter and bacon?

There goes my favorite breakfast.









Jim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

GACK!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> GACK!!


Oh RIGHT!! Mr. Navy Man. Are you trying to tell us that you haven't eaten worse - - MUCH worse????


----------



## supermom (Oct 15, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Anyone interested in a Saturday night or Sunday monring potluck?
> 
> Jim


We're game. With so few coming, maybe we should just do a Sunday brunch potluck. Kath & I are staying for a few more days so we'll volunteer our site so the rest of you won't have the clean-up at your sites. Pancakes, bacon/sausage, grilled potatoes, OJ, coffee ..... We've got the paper plates & cups, too.
[/quote]

Count us in, should I bring champagne for Mamosa's? I can also bring some muffins to add to the menu.

Tina (Supermom)and Brandon Gregg


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> GACK!!


Oh RIGHT!! Mr. Navy Man. Are you trying to tell us that you haven't eaten worse - - MUCH worse????
[/quote]

Well now that you mention it, I suppose I have... But it wasn't at Wolfwoods.....

Uhhhh Errrr yeah, well I forgot about that Blueberry beer...

So yeah! YEAH! I have had worse!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

How's the weather up there?? It's looking kind of iffy in NJ...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> How's the weather up there?? It's looking kind of iffy in NJ...


"...and the rain, rain, rain came down, down, down in rushing rising riverlets.."


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

A little rain never gets in the way of an Outbackers rally!

Especially when it's a balmy 41 degrees out there
























So Tim do you know just how close we can get an easy-up to a fire without it going up in flames?








So Judi, any chance of unleashing the power of







to at least slow the rain down?










Jim & Jackson (Ian's taking a nap)


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hope you guys are having fun. The farthest north I could get my bride was Normandy Farms. The weather here hasn't been bad only a little rain so far and its about 70. I think it will get ugly tonight.

John


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doft said:


> A little rain never gets in the way of an Outbackers rally!
> 
> Especially when it's a balmy 41 degrees out there
> 
> ...


 Today...the Staff is all wet!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> A little rain never gets in the way of an Outbackers rally!
> 
> Especially when it's a balmy 41 degrees out there
> 
> ...


 Today...the Staff is all wet!!
[/quote]
Well Eric, Staff ordered the rain so you wouldn't have any accidents and try to burn something, or People, or her up! Just sayin...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Photos! Better late than never!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

egregg57 said:


> Photos! Better late than never!


What a good looking bunch! I can almost feel the cool autumn air...


----------

